# For Lizz & DaisySC (NOW READY!!!)



## theleopardcake (Aug 30, 2006)

I am about to cry my eyes out. This is my third time working on this post. Ugh. Everything got deleted so please bear with me.

Things you need:
MAC mulch e/s
MAC amber lights e/s
MAC vanilla pigment
MAC peaches powder blush
MAC high tea l/s
MAC bronze ccb
Basically and your necessary concealor, foundation, mascara, etc.

Start completely bare faced:






Groom those brows:





Fill them in:





Browfull!





Apply your favorite eyeshadow primer, base, whatever. I used Urban Decay Primer Potion.





Blend it all over evenly. It looks like this:





Pick up a small amount of vanilla pigment:





Apply it to your browbone as a highlight:





Pick up a stiffer brush and grab some mulch:





Apply it to lids and yes, you must look sleepy:





It should look like this:





With your tapered blending brush, pick up some amber lights:





Only apply amber lights on top of mulch (not over):





Unblended, it looks like this:





Grab some more mulch and apply it again to darken up the color:





Looks like this:





Pick up amber lights again, but not apply it to the crease (to soften and blend in the harsh lines of mulch):





Heat up your lash curler:





Curl them sparse lashes (be careful though. allow your curler to cool slightly before you place them on your lids. you might burn yaself!)





Mascara time!





lol at my little lashes:





Now, grab some matte dark brown e/s or any liner of your preference. I don't like liquid/pencil eyeliners so i use my eyeshadows:





Mascara (optional)- to thicken my deprived lashes lol





Concealor time! And yes, it's mandatory that you make that face. After all, you're one step closer to getting rid of those horrid bags!:





My concealor is rather strange. Look at those blinding white spots it leaves:





This is concealor time #2 (optional again) I use to two different kinds. One to conceal, and the other to soften/blend.





If you have the 187, bring that baby out. Meet Monsieur Beaumont. Feed him the blush of your choice. I used peaches.





Fishy face!





Apply your lipstick. Mine's high tea. Yes, i know what you're thinking and the answer to that is YES. I was constipated





After:





I like bronze ccb. It is rather sexy. So swipe some on yo pinkyyy





Apply it on your lips, over high tea lipstick, but you ain't done yet. 





yes...





YOU ARE NOW DONE!

*Of course, you can line your waterline
*Of course, I'm a dork
*Of course of course of course!

P.S. As I've mentioned before, this is seriously my zillionth time working on this post so I'd really appreciate it if you left some feedback. Constructive criticism? Any inquiries (as long as it doesn't involve you wanting to adopt Monsieur Beaumont. He's a rather busy one)? Anything at all? thanks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Iridescence (Aug 30, 2006)

Love the colors!!!!!! I definitely going to try that! 

You have a clear, concise tut here! Awesome job!!!!!!

Great sense of humour btw!


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 30, 2006)

THE best tute ever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 U look beautiful and u r TOO funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Monsieur Beaumont!


----------



## Shawna (Aug 30, 2006)

You and Monsieur Beaumont just made my night.  I am so going to try that combo tommorow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It is beautiful.


----------



## Pei (Aug 30, 2006)

This is a fantabulous tut!

Fantastic job, I love u for that.

U make applying MU fun!


----------



## MzEmo (Aug 30, 2006)

I love this tutorial. Its gonna help me alot. You tutorial is really funny and Mr. Monsieur Beaumont is quite a sexy beast hahaha


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 31, 2006)

LOL you're too cute, love this tutorial! I'm going to try those colors one time


----------



## aquarius11 (Aug 31, 2006)

Je t'aime Monsieur Beaumont!

Great tut...you're a cutie patootie!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Aug 31, 2006)

I had a good laugh with your sense of humor within the tutorial! Love it! You look beautiful like always


----------



## Lizz (Aug 31, 2006)

awww thanks so m uch for the trouble. love it! love you lOng time yO!


----------



## IcePrincess2250 (Aug 31, 2006)

You are such a dork 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nice tut tho, I'll have to go get the peaches blush and bronze ccb now


----------



## JunkaLunk (Aug 31, 2006)

hahahaha this is seriously my favorite tutorial ever- EVER. EVEEEEEEEER. FOREVER AND EVER. I seriously enjoyed it and I love the look, a 2 in 1!  
keep em coming!!!


----------



## theleopardcake (Aug 31, 2006)

thank you everyone for the positive feedback. i'm glad you really enjoyed it! my next tutorial, it'll be even more vamped up. with MORE animations and probably another special visit by the Sir Beaumont himself!


----------



## cindysilver4 (Aug 31, 2006)

Awesome job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and so fun to read !!


----------



## koolmnbv (Aug 31, 2006)

Love love love this tut...normally I love all tuts just because they are so handy and helpful but this is one of the best ever. It seriously had me ROFL and fantabulous makeup to boot! Thanks so much


----------



## n_c (Aug 31, 2006)

I'll be trying that look soon since amber lights is on its way. Thanks for that tutorial, it was very entertaining 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just one question... what is your foundation shade? The reason why Im asking is b/c I've been meaning to try Peaches but the color in the pot looks abit scary for me, but on you it look awsome and I think we might be the same shade. TIA!


----------



## glueme (Aug 31, 2006)

This is gorgeous!!!

I've been meaning to get Amber Lights, and now I feel like I have to have it!


----------



## lexi584 (Aug 31, 2006)

hahahahaha you are seriously hilarious. 

This look is GORGE though, I'm definitely trying it out tomorrow!


----------



## pink_candy (Aug 31, 2006)

haha ur funny!

must say... one of the best tutorials. simple & clear


----------



## oddinary (Aug 31, 2006)

Wow, you have exactly the same type of eyes as me as you are soo gorgeous. What did you fill you brows in with by the way? 
I love this tutorial!


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 31, 2006)

OMG gurl whahahaha!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  u you are to funny and gorgeous! even your funny faces are sexy!. This tut was so much fun to watch and a job welldone too!!! :ilike: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If i can not adopt Monsieur Beaumont can i at least make him my _LUVAH_ :sangel:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'm now madly in love ya know


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 31, 2006)

you are so effing cute. I love this though.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Aug 31, 2006)

awsome tut.... u used great colors


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Aug 31, 2006)

Gosh, I love you!!!!!!!


You do wonderful tutorials.  Thanks for taking the time.  I'm getting Amber Lights on my next MAC trip, (can't believe I don't have that one yet!)..so I will try this look when I get it.

THANK YOU!


----------



## professionaltart (Aug 31, 2006)

i love Monsieur Beaumont


----------



## LineausBH58 (Aug 31, 2006)

haaa haa your so funny!!! nice fotd and tut.


----------



## DaisySC (Aug 31, 2006)

Yay! Im so happy you made a tutorial its lovely. You did an awsome job.


----------



## almondeyez81 (Aug 31, 2006)

I love this look! perfect tutorial!


----------



## curlyqmishee (Aug 31, 2006)

Great job!  Love your sense of humor!!!


----------



## Commander Beck (Aug 31, 2006)

This tutorial certainly made my day, I couldn't stop giggling! 

And your makeup is fabulous, love it all!


----------



## Patricia (Sep 1, 2006)

not only you're gorgeous and talented but your are SOOOO funny! please post more tutorial cos i totally LOVED this one!!!


----------



## Salynn (Sep 1, 2006)

Ha ha ha!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Really nice and funny tutorial! 
Thank you for sharing!

p.s. i really love your skin! It looks so smooth.


----------



## Rockell (Sep 1, 2006)

Oh man you had me cracking up...I love your sense of humor. You look beautiful too! That's a great look.


----------



## ViVaMac (Sep 1, 2006)

lol

good job  ^^


----------



## Jaim (Sep 1, 2006)

Haha, you're so cute.


----------



## foxyqt (Sep 1, 2006)

that look is mega lovely! i want me some Amber Lights!!


----------



## theleopardcake (Sep 1, 2006)

thanks all who commented! i'm glad you really enjoyed it. I'll try to post more when i have the time and...perhaps the energy lol.


----------



## niftygurrl18 (Sep 1, 2006)

This is the most entertaining tutorial I've ever seen! I love the colors. Nice job.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Sep 1, 2006)

Thankyou, i love that look! I wish i had Amber Lights.


----------



## ccarp001 (Sep 1, 2006)

love this look!! you are also hilarious! i love all the funny side comments and the drawn in face on your 187!! awesome! : )


----------



## luckyme (Sep 1, 2006)

This is an awesome but funny tutorial!


----------



## erica_1020 (Sep 1, 2006)

Love it.  Thanks for doing a simple look.  Amberlights is my fave shadow.  I am thinking of trying this with Romp (is it similar to Mulch?) I don't have Mulch


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Sep 1, 2006)

beautiful .. thanks for the tutorial .. it was great and really helpful


----------



## k_im (Sep 1, 2006)

i love your sense of humor! :]
this was a gorgeous tutorial; i learned so much!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Girl You Totally Rocked This Tut! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Sorry That You Had To Start Over 3 Times But You Know What They Say, "3rd Times The Charm".


----------



## Peaches (Sep 2, 2006)

OMG You're so effin cute and beautiful. What number brushes did you use darl? I gotta get me some of them. 

Love your work *hugs*

PS Monsieur Beaumont is the shiz <3


----------



## mia88 (Sep 2, 2006)

Loving this tutorial, you rocked it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Will have to use a heated eyelash curler on my friend for her wedding day... her lashes are stubbornly downward looking!


----------



## scrapbookromance (Sep 2, 2006)

I love your style and how you have fun with your makeup. we should have a makeover night some time haha


----------



## ginger9 (Sep 2, 2006)

Thank you for taking the time to do this tutorial especially since you had so many problems along the way. You really make making up look fun, effortless and of course beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love it!


----------



## user79 (Sep 2, 2006)

That was so amusing, and great tut too!


----------



## theleopardcake (Sep 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erica_1020* 
_Love it.  Thanks for doing a simple look.  Amberlights is my fave shadow.  I am thinking of trying this with Romp (is it similar to Mulch?) I don't have Mulch_

 
hi! sorry for the late response! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Anyway, mulch is much darker than romp. While mulch has a reddish tone to it, romp has more yellowish/bronze tones, but I'm sure using romp to substitute mulch for this look would work as well


----------



## theleopardcake (Sep 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Peaches* 
_OMG You're so effin cute and beautiful. What number brushes did you use darl? I gotta get me some of them. 

Love your work *hugs*

PS Monsieur Beaumont is the shiz <3_

 
lol thanks so much! I only have 2 MAC brushes at the moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The 187 (of course!) and the 206 i think. or is it the 208? lol the numbers scratched off so it's hard to read, but it's the small angled brush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The other brushes with the white handles are sonia kashuk brushes, exclusively sold at Target stores


----------



## blissful (Sep 3, 2006)

wow i love how this tutorial's targeted to asian eyes, ncie job!


----------



## dokuya (Sep 3, 2006)

Awesome tutorial, love Monsieur Beaumont! Thank you!


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Sep 3, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## stacey (Sep 4, 2006)

you have gorgeous skin!


----------



## ..kels* (Sep 4, 2006)

haha this is the cutest tutorial i've ever seen. you have a great sense of humor & your makeup skills are AMAZING!! i love this combo & i'll definitely be trying it out today! i never would have thought to use bronze ccb over l/s.


----------



## {Dear Tragedy} (Sep 5, 2006)

wow.....that was dangerous to read with my full bladder...:crap:
you're adorable....and i LOVE your natural lipcolor.


----------



## MarniMac (Sep 5, 2006)

Absolutely beautiful and hilarious at the same time. You rock!


----------



## Peaches (Sep 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *theleopardcake* 
_lol thanks so much! I only have 2 MAC brushes at the moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The 187 (of course!) and the 206 i think. or is it the 208? lol the numbers scratched off so it's hard to read, but it's the small angled brush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The other brushes with the white handles are sonia kashuk brushes, exclusively sold at Target stores 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks petal,

I had 3 sk brushes but I lost 2... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will search for this 206/208 Thanks


----------



## ben (Sep 5, 2006)

i love how your personality was really aparent in the tread. it was as if a good friend was giving my make-up tips while we were just goofing around!


----------



## Anatevka (Sep 5, 2006)

so so pretty - great tutorial.


----------



## BlueRose (Sep 5, 2006)

wow i liked the colors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thanks for these lovely,,, funny steps


----------



## DaizyDeath (Sep 5, 2006)

awww
your soo cute 
great tutorial


the only thing i would suggest looking out for is a heated eyelash curler they sell them at sephora and they are rather cheap the only reason im saying that is beacuse id be worrief you might burn out your eyes :/


and your brush sooo CUTE!!! 
love it


----------



## nyrak (Sep 6, 2006)

Great tut!  Funny (and real) as hell!  Hope to see more from you and the good Monsieur!


----------



## jeanna (Sep 7, 2006)

You are adorable and I really enjoyed your tutorial


----------



## LolaStarz (Sep 7, 2006)

OKAY...This was freaking hilarious.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I expected it to have a pissed off tone...after your warning about having to re-enter the post a couple times.  You def need to post more tutorials.  I love the make up...AND  your commentary was funny enough on to read by itself!!!  You're too cute......can't wait to see more : )  I am going to have to get Amber Lights too.

THANKS LADY!!!! (and Monsieur Beaumont)


----------



## charzz (Sep 8, 2006)

hahaha! you are just too too cute. of course. i look forward to more tutorials from you!


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 8, 2006)

Informative & funny?!  Very creative & well done! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 Thanks; I enjoyed that.


----------



## XoXo (Sep 12, 2006)

Great tutorial! and you're too funny


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Sep 12, 2006)

LOL too cute too cute!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i think i have tears in my eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and there's no constructive criticism to be made..it looks perfecto!


----------



## Luxurious (Sep 13, 2006)

great mu and i loved to read your tut. funny


----------



## DarkSideChic87 (Sep 20, 2006)

OMG, you're so cute and funny!! I love this look on you, the colors are SO pretty.


----------



## anastasiag (Sep 21, 2006)

You are so funny!  That was a great tut and you look gorgeous (even with the glasses and the nose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Saints (Sep 22, 2006)

Great tutorial, you're funny too


----------



## SHARKIA (Sep 22, 2006)

NICE tutorial


----------



## Rubiez (Oct 15, 2006)

what do you do to keep your skin so clear? or is it just natural?


----------



## theleopardcake (Oct 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rubiez* 

 
_what do you do to keep your skin so clear? or is it just natural?_

 
hello! my skin probably looks "clear" because i already had foundation on before starting the tutorial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  but just in case you wanna know, i use bare minerals foundation in medium tan


----------



## macface (Nov 22, 2006)

Really Funny.your Makeup Looks Sexy.


----------



## bli5s (Nov 22, 2006)

Ah!!! love love love love LOVE it!!! I've got little eyelashes too!! Love the colours! and ur lippie..thanks a lot!! Will give it a try!!


----------



## kelizabethk (Nov 23, 2006)

Hahaha how funny is this tut! Love the colours you used, they really suit you.


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Nov 23, 2006)

you're so pretty, great tutuorial too.


----------



## Damfino (Nov 24, 2006)

This tutorial was hilariously awesome, thank you! I'm not Lizz or Daisy so I hope you don't sic Monsieur Beaumont on me for peeking. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Actually he's pretty cute...


----------



## koretta (Nov 24, 2006)

Great... good... very funny!!!


----------



## fairytale22 (Nov 24, 2006)

What do you use to fill in your brows?


----------



## mm76 (Nov 25, 2006)

OMG, that was a great tutorial, and hilarious too!


----------



## HardcoreBarbie (Nov 27, 2006)

awww hunny i love your humour!!!! i pissed myself at monsoir beaumont! lol


----------



## meowgoezdacow (Nov 27, 2006)

great tutorial. you convinced me to buy amber lights lol and i think you're just so funny!!


----------



## d_copper (Nov 28, 2006)

Still the most amazing tutorial. First tutorial to convince me that eye shadow can look good on Asian eye shapes (and with step by step instruction too!). 

Plus this inspired me to have a look at high tea.


----------



## ellesea (Nov 29, 2006)

Wow, you have GREAT skin! And I love those colors. I'm Asian as well so this is doubly helpful.


----------



## iamgrape1119 (Dec 5, 2006)

more tuts please!!


----------



## feelingpeachy (Dec 5, 2006)

That was my fave tutorial ever! You are so funny, but you also did a great job of showing what shadow went where and how 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thank you!


----------



## stephbunny (Dec 6, 2006)

that was probably the most entertaining tutorials I have ever seen. love mr. brush and those glasses! so cute.


----------



## LindseySullivan (Dec 13, 2006)

Very entertaining (and informative)


----------



## krackatoa (Feb 11, 2007)

this post is so entertaining. i love it. great look!


----------



## Motoko Kusanagi (Feb 11, 2007)

Hahaahahahaha!!
Loved your sense of humor, and your MU!!
Great!!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Feb 12, 2007)

Excellent tutorial et merci Monsiuer Beaumont c'est mon pleasieur!


----------



## samila18 (Feb 12, 2007)

lol this is a great tut, and your sense of humor is awesome - your faces and comments are funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love this look, I plan on doing it sometime in the very near future.. great job!


----------



## lambee (Feb 19, 2007)

J'adore Monsieur Beaumont!  The colors are gorgeous.


----------



## joojifish (Feb 20, 2007)

Great look and super cute tutorial.  Thanks muchly!


----------



## emilyjoy (Feb 22, 2007)

Awesome tut. Couldn't be better


----------



## fashionette (Apr 11, 2007)

youre too cute!
love Monsieur Beaumont, haha.


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Apr 12, 2007)

Great tut and so funny too... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I need to go buy amberlights now. 

Monsieur Beaumont rocks my socks!


----------



## Midgard (Apr 12, 2007)

Awesome and funny tutorial, thanks so much!


----------



## breathless (Apr 12, 2007)

goonies you! i love your tut here. i really want amber lights now. its soo pretty on you =]


----------



## MACisME (Apr 12, 2007)

haha u're pretty crazy but i loves that.


----------



## boudoir (Apr 12, 2007)

Very cool Tut!


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 13, 2007)

love love love your tuts! your sense of humor makes me giggle! love it chica!


----------



## j_absinthe (Apr 13, 2007)

I want my own Monsignor Beaumont.






Hilarious tut. Too cute.


----------



## mac.lovers (May 19, 2007)

So pretty!!! Love the tut!!


----------



## ch33tah (May 19, 2007)

Tres Cute!!!!


----------



## NaturallyME (May 24, 2007)

i was wondering what was the 1st type of concealer you used?

This was a great tutorial by the way...i NEED amber lights!!


----------



## JCBean (May 27, 2007)

You have a fab sense of humour Leopardcake-just my sort of humour too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also: I want a Monsieur Beaumont-he's so cute!!

Great tut too-loved the colours, they looked so pretty together-you've also reminded me that I want to get a look at that MAC blush.

xx


----------



## ViV04 (Jul 9, 2007)

you are suck a cutie<3


----------



## nunu (Jul 9, 2007)

i can never pull that look of! i always mess my eyeshadow yp bt u made look soooooo easy...thanx a lot!!!


----------



## Magic Markers (Jul 9, 2007)

Cute! This cheered me up, thanks a ton.


----------



## moonsugar7 (Jul 14, 2007)

I really enjoyed your Tut.  Going to try it tomorrow!  You are so funny!!


----------



## CSteen85 (Jul 14, 2007)

You cracked me up, lol.  But above all, the colors suited you beautifully and you did a great job.  Thanks!!


----------



## moonsugar7 (Jul 17, 2007)

Thank you for this tut! I tried it out and it was awesome (i rarely use mulch or amber lights and now will wear them a lot more!!)


----------



## x.miranda (Aug 7, 2007)

Fabulous! I love it


----------



## Kelaia (Aug 8, 2007)

LOL. I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So fun, and very pretty!


----------



## vica (Aug 8, 2007)

oh wow maybe i shoulda looked at this first before i decided to make my tut my tut cuz hella looks like this and its basically the same colors ! im soo embarassed . pleeze forgive me. ..lol. but u did a great job and very nice blending =)


----------



## Madeleine (Aug 10, 2007)

Beautiful tutoring.It seems to be very easy to follow and to do.

Thanks


----------



## jannax212 (Aug 13, 2007)

beautiful!!!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 13, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## BellaGemma (Aug 13, 2007)

Fantastic tutorial!  Ur so pretty and you have a great personality too!  What did you use on your brows?  It looks so natural- I love it!  Thanks again =)


----------



## eslover (Aug 17, 2007)

i goning to try it 

You are so funny

Thx


----------



## babylux (Aug 22, 2007)

gorgeous!!! thanks 4 posting


----------



## mrsjeffhardy (Aug 22, 2007)

lol i was having another sucky day and this post cheered me up. those glasses & Monsieur Beaumont....priceless. also,great makeup! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks for posting!


----------



## ShexyKristin (Aug 22, 2007)

Wow I love it! Absolutely gorgeous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need to go buy some new colors and try this out.


----------



## KTB (Aug 22, 2007)

Great tutorial.  I too am going to pick up Amber Lights so that I can try this look..  Love Mr. Beaumont!


----------



## pichima (Sep 1, 2007)

I've fallen in love with monsieur beaumont!!!
fantastic tutorial,cool pics... and you look so pretty


----------



## xolovinyoo (Sep 16, 2007)

lmao that made me laugh ;]


----------



## Lisa J (Sep 16, 2007)

That was awesome!  Very entertaining, and you look great!  I have been pondering the idea of getting Mulch and Amber Lights - I think you've sold me!  By the way, what does 'ccb' mean?


----------



## Perple1 (Sep 16, 2007)

This is a look almost anyone can wear. It was easy to follow & fun to read. I'm trying this look!


----------



## bby112 (Sep 17, 2007)

aw your so cute! i love the colors that you picked!


----------



## chocobon (Sep 17, 2007)

Great tut and great combo!


----------



## slowhoney (Sep 17, 2007)

A highly entertaining tutorial!


----------



## honeyjr (Sep 17, 2007)

Great tutorial. Original & humorous!


----------



## kenmei (Sep 17, 2007)

You look awesome! That Monsieur Beaumont sure knows what he's doing...


----------



## pigmentsrus (Sep 18, 2007)

ahahha your tut made me laugh out loud 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and not at you, youre too cute for that, but at msr beaumont! great job !
quick q for ya, do you have any recs for a dup for the 187 brush? ive been hearing raves about how it makes you look airbrushed and junk,


----------



## foxy81 (Sep 18, 2007)

hehe love  your post! You are super cute


----------



## melliquor (Sep 18, 2007)

Fantastic


----------



## shinypixiedust (Sep 21, 2007)

wicked tut & hello mr beaumont!!


----------



## AliVix1 (Feb 26, 2009)

this is great!! so cute!


----------



## natalie nell (Mar 6, 2009)

the look is pretty and soft. love your humour x


----------



## EvelinaJolie (Mar 9, 2009)

omg thats so pretty!


----------



## sponza (Mar 16, 2009)

nice


----------



## NinaSasa (Mar 20, 2009)

great! also great sense of humor!


----------



## cimelleh (Mar 27, 2009)

Funboulous tut!


----------



## redscarletamber (Apr 9, 2009)

lol lol lol

i couldnt breath after 'lol'ing so much.

CUTEST EVER!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Apr 9, 2009)

Too funny! I love it!!! Your commentary was the greatest and your look was fab!


----------



## Tahti (Apr 9, 2009)

LOL I love Monsieur Beaumont!!! <3 xDDD


----------

